# W:O:A



## Thoor (19. November 2009)

Wer kommt ans W:O:A?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin jedenfalls dabei *freu* mal schauen ob sich eine Buffed Wackencrew finden lässt =P


----------



## Marvîn (19. November 2009)

Bin mit nem Freund auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

bei mir isses noch nicht sicher, aber ich versuche alles menschenmögliche um nach wackööön zu kommen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. November 2009)

nur der tod wird mich abhalten (oder wenn ich keinen urlaub bekommen :/ )


----------



## Shaxul (20. November 2009)

Da kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde mehr hin! Zu teuer, viel zu überlaufen. Das Billing hat mir über die Jahre hinweg auch immer weniger gut gefallen. Dieses Jahr spielen zwar Immortal, aber die haben mich 2007 schon total enttäuscht - die standen mit mind. 2,5 Promille auf der Bühne und haben so ziemlich jeden Song verhunzt..


----------



## Manowar (20. November 2009)

Das Billing?Du guckst dir da Bands an? 

Bei mir ist es abhängig von nem Kumpel, ob er bis dahin nen anderen Job hat, beim jetzigen würde er zu der Zeit keinen Urlaub bekommen, ergo WFF oder Summerbreeze.

Vllt würde ich auch ohne ihn fahren,kommt auf die sonstige Begleitung an *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (20. November 2009)

Mensch Mano dieses Jahr haste dir deine begleitung doch tagweise neu gesucht :X

lt. dem foto das du gepostet hast^^


----------



## Alion (20. November 2009)

Wakööön!!!

Ich bin wieder dabei.
Willst du ein Buffed Community treffen am Wacken veranstalten?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. November 2009)

dieses mal mit etwas mehr leuten als das letzte mal ich hab nur K0l0ss und Vania getroffen :/


----------



## Teal (20. November 2009)

Wird bei mir wahrscheinlich wieder nur aufs Summer-Breeze rauslaufen 2010 - sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. November 2009)

Wieder dabei. Freu mich schon. Bis jetzt fahre ich mit einer Truppe aus 7 Mann/Frau bestehend hoch in den sonnigen Norden.


----------



## Thoor (20. November 2009)

Geht ihr mit dem Zug oder mit dem Auto, Auto suckt einfach 12 Stunden fahren aber Zug ist eh vollgekotzt bis zum geht nichtmehr :/


----------



## K0l0ss (21. November 2009)

Auto. 9 Sitzer. Zu 5 drin, Rest für Bier und Fraß. So einfach. Und lange brauchen wir vom Rande des Ruhrgebiets auch nicht.


----------



## Rhokan (21. November 2009)

Mal schaun... je nach dem ob ich Urlaub bekomm und natürlich den Bands. Zum Summer Breeze geh ich aber auf jedenfall


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wieder dabei. Freu mich schon. Bis jetzt fahre ich mit einer Truppe aus 7 Mann/Frau bestehend hoch in den sonnigen Norden.


ja klar sonnig und dann sitzen wir wieder im regen unterm pavilion und müssen schauen das das dreckding ned wegfliegt pfff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (22. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das Billing?Du guckst dir da Bands an?



Genau die Einstellung ist einer der Gründe, warum das W:O:A mittlerweile stinkt. Was ist denn ein Musikfestival, wenn man nicht der Musik wegen hingeht?


----------



## K0l0ss (22. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja klar sonnig und dann sitzen wir wieder im regen unterm pavilion und müssen schauen das das dreckding ned wegfliegt pfff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So schlimm fand ich es jetzt nicht. Anfangs war es vielleicht ein wenig windig. Aber gut festgezogen standen die Zelte Fest. Und später hats ja nur noch nachts geregnet und tagsüber trocken...


----------



## Manowar (23. November 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Genau die Einstellung ist einer der Gründe, warum das W:O:A mittlerweile stinkt. Was ist denn ein Musikfestival, wenn man nicht der Musik wegen hingeht?



"Mittlerweile" hmm..all die Leute mit denen ich ständig da oben bin, gucken sich im Schnitt pro Festival 3-5Bands an.
Komischerweise schon seit 10Jahren, also müsste das doch schon lange ganz doll plöde sein? *g*

Viele beschweren sich,dass es zu voll vor den Bühnen ist? Da sind wir doch die Rettung!

Mein Spaß liegt einfach darin, aufm Campingplatz Spaß mit gleichgesinnten zu haben, mich hemmungslos zu betrinken und einfach nur Urlaub zu haben.
Und nun sag du mir bitte, was daran jetzt so blöde ist :>


----------



## Shaxul (24. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> "Mittlerweile" hmm..all die Leute mit denen ich ständig da oben bin, gucken sich im Schnitt pro Festival 3-5Bands an.
> Komischerweise schon seit 10Jahren, also müsste das doch schon lange ganz doll plöde sein? *g*
> 
> Viele beschweren sich,dass es zu voll vor den Bühnen ist? Da sind wir doch die Rettung!
> ...



Das ist nicht "blöde", ganz und gar nicht, und das hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber ich persönlich kauf' mir kein Ticket um ein Wochenende besoffen auf nem Acker rumzuliegen - dazu brauch ich dann auch nicht durch ganz Deutschland fahren. Wacken ist einfach ein Mainstream-Festival für "Metaller" (ich setz das bewusst in Klammern), deren musikalischer Background bei In Flames anfängt und bei Amon Amarth aufhört. Das ist nichts Schlimmes, aber ich brauch's halt einfach nicht.

PS: 120,- für ein Ticket sind indiskutabel. Selbst wenn Satan persönlich auftritt, wäre das noch unverschämt!


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2009)

Wenn ich nur fürs Wochenende hinfahren würde, würde ich mir wohl auch Bands angucken,bzw erst garnicht hin ^^

In all den Jahren war die späteste Ankunft an einem Mittwoch.
Das da oben ist Urlaub für mich,da sind mir doch 120Euro schnuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> PS: 120,- für ein Ticket sind indiskutabel. Selbst wenn Satan persönlich auftritt, wäre das noch unverschämt!


Stell dir vor du würdest auch nur nen kleinen Teil der Bands in Einzelkonzerten sehen wollen. Ich wette mit dir du kommst deutlich billiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Fuck der preis steigt immer weiter...bis 2014, wenn ich 18 werd, wirds sicher ncoh teurer >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

wacken dieses jahr kann sich sehen lassen
arch enemy
die apokalyptischen reiter
cannibal corpse
edguy
U.D.O
und noch ne power metal band... stratovarus oder so
immortal
corvus corax

gefällt :O


----------



## Nawato (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wacken dieses jahr kann sich sehen lassen
> arch enemy
> die apokalyptischen reiter
> cannibal corpse
> ...


WHAT die auch ^^ Nice, die sind nicht schlecht, haben auch was von Speed Metal ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Dezember 2009)

Stratovarius ihr Kotzbirnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versemmelt nicht ihren Namen! xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

so, wünscht mir glück! heute(oder in den nächsten tagen) wird sich entscheiden ob ich nach wacken darf!


----------



## Alion (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> cannibal corpse


*Freude herrscht*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so, wünscht mir glück! heute(oder in den nächsten tagen) wird sich entscheiden ob ich nach wacken darf!


*was ich denke*:
*bitte nicht bitte nicht* *sonst platz ich vor neid*

*was ich sage*:
na dann drueck ich dir mal die Daumen, und viel Spass lachmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

danke dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich muss es irgendwie schaffen sie zu überreden >_<
dabei bin ich so verfickt schlecht in solchen sachen D:


----------



## Alion (7. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass muss hier irgendwie auch rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (7. Dezember 2009)

Aktuelle Liste:


Arch Enemy, 
Stratovarius, 
Cannibal Corpse, 
Edguy, 
*Behemoth, *
*Caliban, *
Immortal, 
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, 
U.D.O., 
Corvus Corax, 
*Mambo Kurt, *
*The Devil's Blood, *
*Snakebite *
*Crysys*

Neue Bands im Vergleich zur letzten Liste dick.

Quelle: lastfm

Freue mich besonders auf Caliban, hab die Anfang November live gesehen in Köln, war einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

woher haste denn die infos zu den neuen bands? bis auf caliban ist von denen noch keine "bestätigt"


EDIT:
ok, hat sich erledigt :x
xD


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich freu mich schon richtig. Das Line-Up wird von Tag zu Tag besser. Dieses Jahr war schon der Hammer.


----------



## Jester (14. Dezember 2009)

Momentan sieht es zwar so aus, als ob ich nicht im Lande weilen wuerde, aber sollte ich hier sein geht's nach Wacken!
Und wenn ich von Berlin aus laufen muss!

Nen paar Freunde mitgenommen und ab geht er, der Peter!

Die Bands sehen ja dieses Jahr auch ganz ok aus!

Gruesse
Jester


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon richtig. Das Line-Up wird von Tag zu Tag besser. Dieses Jahr war schon der Hammer.


Quoted for the fucking truth


----------



## Alion (14. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon richtig. Das Line-Up wird von Tag zu Tag besser. Dieses Jahr war schon der Hammer.


Also das Lineup 2009 hat mich nicht überzeugt. Schon gar nicht für das 20 Jährige Jubiläum.
Man hat ja schon im Vorfeld diskutiert was kommen würde. Eventuell Metallica oder sogar AC/DC. Es waren zwar gute Bands dabei, aber nix wirklich überwältigendes.
Da hat Iron Maiden im 2008 mehr gezogen.


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2009)

Och naja, ich fand schon das Running Wild nen absolutes Highlight war.
Mir persönlich auch lieber als Metallica


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Also das Lineup 2009 hat mich nicht überzeugt. Schon gar nicht für das 20 Jährige Jubiläum.
> Man hat ja schon im Vorfeld diskutiert was kommen würde. Eventuell Metallica oder sogar AC/DC. Es waren zwar gute Bands dabei, aber nix wirklich überwältigendes.
> Da hat Iron Maiden im 2008 mehr gezogen.



Man kann ja nicht jedes Jahr den Überheadliner wie Iron Maiden bringen.

Im Vorfeld hatte ich auch ein komisches Gefühl bei dem Line-Up, hat sich aber später als falsch erwiesen. Ich fands klasse. Meine persönliche Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

yay 1349 wurde bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würd mich ja noch über gama bomb, municipal waste oder legion of the damned freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2009)

Da habt ihr euer Iron Maiden *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Da habt ihr euer Iron Maiden *g*



ich glaub ich heul gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

HEILIGE HÖLLENSCHEI?E IRON MAIDEN!!!!!11!1!1!1!11 WTF OMFG ROFL LOL YEEEEHAAAAAA

ich kauf gleich malmeine karte
@Lachmnn: ich kann das nachempfinden ich bin auch so glücklich das ich sie sehn werde


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> @Lachmnn: ich kann das nachempfinden ich bin auch so glücklich das ich sie sehn werde



jetzt hab ich noch nen grund mehr nach wacken zu gehen!
ich glaub ich zieh den iron maiden joker bei meiner mutter (sie ist großer fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich noch nen grund mehr nach wacken zu gehen!
> ich glaub ich zieh den iron maiden joker bei meiner mutter (sie ist großer fan
> 
> 
> ...



Nehm doch dann deine Mutter mit, wenn sie so großer Iron Maiden Fan ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dann spricht sie so mit allen Obermetal0rn neben dir: Ich bin mit meinem Sohn hier.
Und dann blamiert sie dich vor den Bands und die hassen dich dann alle, weil sie denken, dass du ne Pussy bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

jo würd ich auch vorschlagen


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo würd ich auch vorschlagen



wär ansich  ne gute idee
das problem ist aber das meine mutter die schnauze voll hat von festivals :x hab sie ja schon am anfang gefragt ob sie mitwill ...

IRON MAIDEN


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

btw: Lachmann Finntroll seh ich im Februar wieder mal live 

sind echt kewl


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> btw: Lachmann Finntroll seh ich im Februar wieder mal live
> 
> sind echt kewl



heute kann mir nichts meine gute laune verderben
*mit einem blumemkörbchen über eine große wiese renn*
tralitrala iron maiden ist auf wacken da tralitrala


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

und du wirst nicht auf wacken kommen dürfen trallalalamuhahahahha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich will net auf Wacken. Aber der Lachmann findet des sicher net zum lahchen, nicht auf Wacken zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und du wirst nicht auf wacken kommen dürfen trallalalamuhahahahha



wer sagt das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer sagt das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


coole mutter hast du, ein richtiger Metal Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir in der Familie sind nur meine 2 Jaehrige schwester und ich Metal0r


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> coole mutter hast du, ein richtiger Metal Fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine mutter hat noch ne original metallica platte vom ... 2ten album glaub ich ^^


deine 2 jährige schwester? Oo


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> deine 2 jährige schwester? Oo


ja voll cool
sie verschmaeht die ganze dumme Musik und hoert Disturbed, Rhapsody of fire, Dragonforce, Sabaton und Die apokalyptischen Reiter. Sie nimmt mir sogar die Kopfhoerer weg, wenn ich Musik hoere und zieht sie sich an^^
Sie kann schon sogar das \M/ machen xD Und sie hat mal mich beim Headbangen beobachtet und schuettelt auch mir dem Kopf zur Musik^^ 

Ich hab die coolste schwester der welt. Meine Lieblingsschwester.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja voll cool
> sie verschmaeht die ganze dumme Musik und hoert Disturbed, Rhapsody of fire, Dragonforce, Sabaton und Die apokalyptischen Reiter. Sie nimmt mir sogar die Kopfhoerer weg, wenn ich Musik hoere und zieht sie sich an^^
> Sie kann schon sogar das \M/ machen xD Und sie hat mal mich beim Headbangen beobachtet und schuettelt auch mir dem Kopf zur Musik^^
> 
> Ich hab die coolste schwester der welt. Meine Lieblingsschwester.



mein (18 jähriger) bruder ist hopper ._."


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja voll cool
> sie verschmaeht die ganze dumme Musik und hoert Disturbed, Rhapsody of fire, Dragonforce, Sabaton und Die apokalyptischen Reiter. Sie nimmt mir sogar die Kopfhoerer weg, wenn ich Musik hoere und zieht sie sich an^^
> Sie kann schon sogar das \M/ machen xD Und sie hat mal mich beim Headbangen beobachtet und schuettelt auch mir dem Kopf zur Musik^^
> 
> Ich hab die coolste schwester der welt. Meine Lieblingsschwester.



Disturbed!
Ich mag deine Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Lachmann, er ist nicht mehr dein Bruder!
Metal ist dicker als Blut!


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

hie n bild^^ Naja, Handy, also Quali nicht so doll >.<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

Dann soll sie mit Lachi nach Wackön!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

lieber mit lod und manowar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann ab in den moshpit mit der kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

klar kein ding^^ wir werfen se rein und schauen was passiert


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir werfen se rein und schauen was passiert


1. Sie geht schon selber wohin sie will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Sie "Headbangt" alle unter den tisch, ist doch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

gut passt ^^

also ich mach grad auswann wir so fahren im freundeskreis und wer mitfährt udn was mitgenommen wird


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

ravioli!


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut passt ^^
> 
> also ich mach grad auswann wir so fahren im freundeskreis und wer mitfährt udn was mitgenommen wird


hach ich beneide euch alle vom tiefsten herzen^^ Aber mit 13 sollt ich mich dort wirklich nicht blicken lassen wenn ich leben will. Etwas zu gefaehlich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

vollkommener quatsch!


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vollkommener quatsch!


ueberall besoffene Leute, ich bin zwar ganz gross, aber trotzdem wuerd ich untergehn, vor allem da ich dabei vollkommen nuechtern waere  wuerde das uebel sein xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ueberall besoffene Leute, ich bin zwar ganz gross, aber trotzdem wuerd ich untergehn, vor allem da ich dabei vollkommen nuechtern waere  wuerde das uebel sein xD



geh halt zum lod und co
die beschützen dich :3


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geh halt zum lod und co
> die beschützen dich :3


wie denn wenn wir alle besoffen sind >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie denn wenn wir alle besoffen sind >.<



*hust*
dann trinkst du halt nächstes jahr wacken mal nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (17. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie stellt sich das immer jeder schlimmer und "härter" vor,  als es wirklich ist.
Also ich werf einfach mal was in die Runde..wer hat mehr "Überlebenschancen" -> nen 13 jähriger Typ (der wohl recht groß gewachsen ist) oder ein Mädel das kleiner ist und womöglich weniger Muskeln hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei..die meisten Frauen haben "Sicherheits-Leinen"..nennen sich auch Fingernägel und werden bei Bedarf,tief in den Rücken des zufällig ausgewählten Mannes an ihrer Seite gerammt, um nicht zu fallen.


Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich es schlimm finde, wenn ich da Kleinkinder sehe oder Eltern die ihr Baby im Wagen vor sich herschieben..DAS ist nun wirklich nicht gut.


----------



## Alion (17. Dezember 2009)

Maiden. Maiden kommt ans Wacken. (schon wieder). Ich scheiss mir fast in die Hose vor Freude.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Irgendwie stellt sich das immer jeder schlimmer und "härter" vor,  als es wirklich ist.



Habe ich irgendwie auch das Gefühl...


Aber die Bestätigung von Maiden ist mal gelungen. Freu ich mich schon.

Bin gespannt, was die weiteren "Top-Acts" sind, von denen in den News die Rede war.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

Ektomorf wurden als näcshtes angekündigt


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Dezember 2009)

mötley crüe 
hah...judas priest wär zwar besser gewesen aber mötley crüe passt auch ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mötley crüe
> hah...judas priest wär zwar besser gewesen aber mötley crüe passt auch ^^



Ich hab hier zufällig das Album Ram it down von Judas Priest. Ich find es net gut, aber mal so zum angeben. Hast dus auch Lachmann? ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zufällig das Album Ram it down von Judas Priest. Ich find es net gut, aber mal so zum angeben. Hast dus auch Lachmann? ;D



viel zu lernen du noch hast, junger alkopop
ich hab es nicht, das lässt sich aber ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Irgendwie stellt sich das immer jeder schlimmer und "härter" vor,  als es wirklich ist.
> Also ich werf einfach mal was in die Runde..wer hat mehr "Überlebenschancen" -> nen 13 jähriger Typ (der wohl recht groß gewachsen ist) oder ein Mädel das kleiner ist und womöglich weniger Muskeln hat?
> 
> 
> ...


mein 2tes Problem: Wie komm ich dort hin? Ich bin ein Wiener^^


----------



## Marvîn (17. Dezember 2009)

Oje ich freu mich auch schon riesig über überfüllte Züge etc. -.-

Oder kommt hier jemand aus NRW/Essen Umgebung und würd 2 junge Leute in ner Fahrgemeinschaft mitnehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, wer ist dieses Jahr im Zug gefahren und wie war das? Muss man da auf was achten?
Und kontrollieren die in der nahen Umgebung von Wacken überhaupt Tickets? Ich mein ich würds mich nicht trauen in nem Wagen wo alles voller Metaller und so ist nach ner Fahrkarte zu fragen und wenn möglich einen rauszunehmen wegen Schwarzfahren (Doppeldeutig oO ^^).


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

HAHAHHAHA schwarzfahren HAHAHA

das ist nicht lustig -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Dezember 2009)

hm geht eigentlich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

soeben Wacken karten bestellt 

halleluja!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

SLAYER WURDE BESTÄTIGT
AAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Manowar (18. Dezember 2009)

Wtf, dann geh ich auf jeden Fall
So viele Jahre ständig immer verpasst oder keine Gelegenheit gehabt :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

slayer
iron maiden
CC
reiter
immortal

das wird ein geiles wacken :O


----------



## Alion (18. Dezember 2009)

*SLAYER*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Dezember 2009)

SLAYER HOLY BURNING DICKS FROM HELL SLAYER!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

ich frag mich ernsthaft was die noch am 24sten bringen wollen Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Dezember 2009)

ka aber das is dann sicher irgend ne crapband >.<


----------



## Marvîn (18. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht kommt ja noch Metallica, was ich hoffe...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

naja, durch iron maiden und slayer haben die organisatoren bestimmt nicht mehr viel geld und metallica ist nicht grade billig :O


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> reiter


was mich am meisten schmerzt^^


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich war das letzte mal 2001 auf Wacken , aber die Bandauswahl gefällt mir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Dezember 2009)

Amorphis angekündigt naja im gegensatz zu Iron Maiden!!!! und SLAYER!!!!!!!!!! OMFG! eher nichts :/

aber so gesehn holy crap Amorphis!!!! ::OOOO


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
alice cooper kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Dezember 2009)

WTFFFFFF!!! OO HOLY CRAP ich halts nicht aus was wollen die dann bitte am 24ten bringen??


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt gehts aber echt rund O_o


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Dezember 2009)

Kaum ist man mal zwei Tage nicht am Rechner, weil man besoffen inner Ecke liegt und schon werden Slayer und Cooper bestätigt. WTF?!

Sollte ich öfters tun. Was werden die denn jetzt noch reißen? Metallica? Megadeth?  Beides wäre ja mal extrem geil. Man bin ich gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

August: 
- Immortal! 
- Corvus Corax 

Dezember: 
- U.D.O. 
- The Devil´s Blood 
- Die Apokalyptischen Reiter 
- Arch Enemy 
- Stratovarius 
- Edguy 
- Cannibal Corpse 
- Caliban 
- Ghost Brigade 
- Orden Organ 
- Endstille 
- W.A.S.P. 
- Despised Icon 
- 1349! 
- Torfrock 
- IRON MAIDEN 
- Ektomorf! 
- Mötley Crüe 
- Primal Fear 
- SLAYER 
- Amorphis 
- Kampfar! 
- Alice Cooper

so siehts zurzeit aus


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_**Heul**

Ich wurde auch Wacken gehen wen ich meinen Fuhrerschein schon hatte -.- muss dafur abe rleider bis Nextes Jahr warten!!
Wen es  2010 nicht klappt dan hat mich Wacken eben 2011 an der Packe _


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

mich wohl erst wacken 2014 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mich wohl erst wachen wachen 2014
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


;D


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ;D


wtf wie konnt ich son nen mist verzapfen und statt Wacken "wachen wachen" schreiben...hab wohl grade an terry pratchets buch gedacht xDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

Kampfar bestätigt naja nix besonderes :/


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kampfar bestätigt naja nix besonderes :/


grml ...nichts besonderes? Ich find die musik von denen geeeil^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Dezember 2009)

Equilibrium kommen nach WACKEN!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh gott das wird einfach DAS wacken schlechthin werden


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh gott das wird einfach DAS wacken schlechthin werden



QFT


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Ich komme Leider erst Wacken 2011 ^^

Dan hab ich meinen Fuhrerschein ^^ wurde sonst dermasen schwer werden dorthin zu kommen ^^_


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Dezember 2009)

Sehr geil. Samstag Reiter und Equilibrium und aufem W:O:A dann nochmal. Sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Dezember 2009)

ach fahr zur hölle -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

August: 
- Immortal! 
- Corvus Corax 

Dezember: 
- U.D.O. 
- The Devil´s Blood 
- Die Apokalyptischen Reiter 
- Arch Enemy 
- Stratovarius 
- Edguy 
- Cannibal Corpse 
- Caliban 
- Ghost Brigade 
- Orden Organ 
- Endstille 
- W.A.S.P. 
- Despised Icon 
- 1349! 
- Torfrock 
- IRON MAIDEN 
- Ektomorf! 
- Mötley Crüe 
- Primal Fear 
- SLAYER 
- Amorphis 
- Kampfar! 
- Alice Cooper 
- Crucified Barbara 
- Lake of Tears 
- EQUILIBRIUM!

geile scheiße!


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Also das Lineup 2009 hat mich nicht überzeugt. Schon gar nicht für das 20 Jährige Jubiläum.
> Man hat ja schon im Vorfeld diskutiert was kommen würde. Eventuell Metallica oder sogar AC/DC. Es waren zwar gute Bands dabei, aber nix wirklich überwältigendes.
> Da hat Iron Maiden im 2008 mehr gezogen.


Hi Motörhead?
Wenn die keiner der UBERHeadliner sind, weiß ich auch nich... :X


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt,Motörhead hatte ich auch vergessen *g*

Aber meine Güte..WASP hatte ich noch garnicht gesehen.
Ich freu mich drauf und vorallem..wirds echt mal nen Festival geben, wo ich vor den Bühnen zu finden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2009)

immer noch keine band für den 24ten angekündigt -.- boa ey dies ollen mal hine machen


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> immer noch keine band für den 24ten angekündigt -.- boa ey dies ollen mal hine machen



Schau mal hier

Zwar kein Top-Act dabei, du kannst aber auch nicht sagen es wäre noch nichts bestätigt.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2009)

Angefangen mit den englischen Thrashern Evile, die französischen Powermetal Veteranen Nightmare, die faröer Wikinger Týr, Funk-Punker alias Die Kassierer, die orientalisch angehauchten Orphaned Land, kanadische Knüppelkunst von Kataklysm und zuletzt die Death Metal geprägten Atrocity.

ok TYR sind geil, dann Orphaned Land und Kataklysm sind auch hammer aber hallo wärs nicht besser gewesen wenn man Iron maiden am 24ten Released :/


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2009)

Nö, weil dann weniger Tickets zu Weihnachten verkauft worden wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jetzt noch Bolzenwerfer und Kreator kommen,bin ich zufrieden :>


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Dezember 2009)

Mir wäre ja Lacuna Coil lieber^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

ok ... die vom wacken team überteiben langsam ...
debauchery,hackneyed und paar andere bands wurden bestätigt ... 
geiler gehts nichtmehr!
das wird das geilste wacken das es jemals gab


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok ... die vom wacken team überteiben langsam ...
> debauchery,hackneyed und paar andere bands wurden bestätigt ...
> geiler gehts nichtmehr!
> das wird das geilste wacken das es jemals gab


und dann sind alle deine lieblingsbands gleichzeitig xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und dann sind alle deine lieblingsbands gleichzeitig xD



jep xD
so ziemlich jede meiner jetzigen lieblingsbands tritt da auf >_<


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep xD
> so ziemlich jede meiner jetzigen lieblingsbands tritt da auf >_<



Und ich bin da und werde sie mir alle angucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotti_1995 (30. Dezember 2009)

ich fahr auch hin wohn zumglück nur nicht weit davon entvernt


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

dsa schreit dieses jahr nach buffed community treffen 

ich glaub ich miet mir n van kauf mir 3 pavilions (1nen haben wir schon) und häng ne buffed flage auf!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dsa schreit dieses jahr nach buffed community treffen
> 
> ich glaub ich miet mir n van kauf mir 3 pavilions (1nen haben wir schon) und häng ne buffed flage auf!



wenn ich wacken gehe werde ich übelsten streß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit euch treffen und dann moch mit 10 anderen dudes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

pff machs wie ich komm einfach 2 tage vorher dann kannste in aller ruhe campen


----------



## Thoor (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück habsch noch kein Ticket gekauft... :<


----------



## Samiona (7. Januar 2010)

Soooo, hier, wer Wacken mag, mag auch das (obwohl ihr keine richtigen Wacken-Fans seid, wenn ihr das noch nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
Dressed in Black Comics


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Wird bei mir wahrscheinlich wieder nur aufs Summer-Breeze rauslaufen 2010 - sorry.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wuhu da binsch auch ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Soooo, hier, wer Wacken mag, mag auch das (obwohl ihr keine richtigen Wacken-Fans seid, wenn ihr das noch nicht kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das muss man als metal hörer und wacken gänger einfach kennen!
nur schade das er schon seit knapp 2 monaten keinen neuen comic mehr gebracht hat :<


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das muss man als metal hörer und wacken gänger einfach kennen!
> nur schade das er schon seit knapp 2 monaten keinen neuen comic mehr gebracht hat :<


den Fiesling zwingen wir zu einem Uwe-Boll Marathon -.- und anschliessend 24 std ToHo hoeren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> unfassbar oO
> 
> ich find das summerbreeze line up bis jetzt besser.
> 
> aber da kommen ja noch bands ^^


August: 
- Immortal! 
- Corvus Corax 

Dezember: 
- U.D.O. 
- The Devil´s Blood 
- Die Apokalyptischen Reiter 
- Arch Enemy 
- Stratovarius 
- Edguy 
- Cannibal Corpse 
- Caliban 
- Ghost Brigade 
- Orden Organ 
- Endstille 
- W.A.S.P. 
- Despised Icon 
- 1349! 
- Torfrock 
- IRON MAIDEN 
- Ektomorf! 
- Mötley Crüe 
- Primal Fear 
- SLAYER 
- Amorphis 
- Kampfar! 
- Alice Cooper 
- Crucified Barbara 
- Lake of Tears 
- EQUILIBRIUM! 
- Tiamat 
- Evile 
- Nightmare 
- Týr 
- Die Kassierer 
- Orphaned Land 
- Atrocity 
- Secrets of the Moon 
- Sólstafir 
- Suicidal Angels 
- End of Green 
- Delain 
- Debauchery 
- The Other 
- Hackneyed 
- Broilers 
- Letzte Instanz 
- Shelmish 
- Maroon 
- Varg

da kann das summerbreeze beim besten willen nicht mithalten <:
allein schon wegen iron maiden,slayer,varg,debauchery und immrotal <:


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> - U.D.O.
> - The Devil´s Blood
> - *Die Apokalyptischen Reiter*
> - *Arch Enemy*
> ...


meine lieblinge fettgedruckt )=


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> meine lieblinge fettgedruckt )=



ich wusste gar nicht das du kampfar kennst 


Khorhiil schrieb:


> Iron Maiden.. ja okay, Slayer mag ich nich, Varg kenn ich nich, Debauchery hätt ich gern aufm SB und immortal is black metal oder?.. ich kann bm nich ausstehen xD
> Also ich persönlich finde das SB line up besser.
> Schon alleinwegen Dark Tranquillity.
> Kommt halt immer auf den persönlichen geschmack an.
> ...



joa, schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


varg musste dir mal anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lohnt sich


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich wusste gar nicht das du kampfar kennst
> 
> 
> joa, schon
> ...


waaaas ich liebe Kampfar^^
 ist das beste


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> waaaas ich liebe Kampfar^^
> ist das beste



kampfar ist schon verdammt geil <:


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kampfar ist schon verdammt geil <:


sind die live eigentlich auch so gut?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sind die live eigentlich auch so gut?



live hab ich die noch nicht gesehen  guck einfach mal bei youtube


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> live hab ich die noch nicht gesehen  guck einfach mal bei youtube


hm...ja die sind auch live geil^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hab mir grad mal Varg angehört, hams drauf echt nice!



musst dir auf jedenfall asatru,skal,heldentod,wolfszeit anhören
die haben auch einen split mit minas morgul gemacht "schildfront"
und im februar kommt das neue album blutaar raus <:


----------



## Samiona (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das muss man als metal hörer und wacken gänger einfach kennen!
> nur schade das er schon seit knapp 2 monaten keinen neuen comic mehr gebracht hat :<



Naja, er ist ja momentan in Japan, ich denke, er wird genug um die Ohren haben.
Ich finde den Comic auch super, obwohl ich nicht wirklich Metal-Fan bin. 
Aber die Nerd-Sprache ist mir sehr symphatisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. Januar 2010)

Habe zu Wiehnachten ein Wacken 2010 Girlie von meiner Mama geschenkt bekommen. Mit dem Kommentar "Ich hatte erst mal nach den Tickets geguckt, aber die sind ja ziemlich teuer!" Oo

Hatte bis dahin noch gar nicht nachgeschaut gehabt welche Bands überhaupt angekündigt sind. Aber ich sehe da schon ein paar Knaller, mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr wieder gen Norden geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders gut finde ich, dass Fiddler's Green auch mal da sind. Da hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Fragebögen mit Genrewünschen tatsächlich beachtet werden... ich hab seit 2006 Folk und Fiddler's Green draufgeschrieben xD 
Die wären auf ner großen Bühne mal fein. Habe aber die Vermutung, dass sie ins Zelt geschoben werden.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Equilibrium haben sich von ihrem Schlagzeuger und ihrem Sänger (Manu und Helge) getrennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein schwarzer Tag für die Paganmetal gemeinde

http://www.metal-hammer.de/Equilibrium_Trennung_Vocals_Schlagzeuger_Helge_Manuel.html


----------



## Thorfold (18. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dabei. ;D
Wir könnten ja einen Wacken-Buffed-Treff einrichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (18. Februar 2010)

kein Bodom, kein Ich

W:O:A sucks...zu teuer, zu Mainstream und vorallem viel zu voll...wenn dann will ich mir die Bands auf der Bühne anschauen...Videoleinwand? dafür brauch ich net bis Wacken zu tuckern
seit 2004 wars einfach nie wieder das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> kein Bodom, kein Ich
> 
> W:O:A sucks...zu teuer, zu Mainstream und vorallem viel zu voll...wenn dann will ich mir die Bands auf der Bühne anschauen...Videoleinwand? dafür brauch ich net bis Wacken zu tuckern
> seit 2004 wars einfach nie wieder das gleiche
> ...



lol genau, diesmal gibts eine hammergeile ansammlung von bands von Reiter bis Kampfar.
Und ja seit 2004 wars nei wieder das gleiche...waer ja auch echt scheisse ne jedes jahr das gleiche...

naja shit happenz


----------



## Teal (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Equilibrium haben sich von ihrem Schlagzeuger und ihrem Sänger (Manu und Helge) getrennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich fands damals schon kacke, als die Sache mit Jules (dem alten Drummer) abgelaufen ist.. (Kenne ihn persönlich, bzw. auch seine neue Band) Naja... Whatever. Die Demo fand ich persönlich eh noch mit am Besten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich fands damals schon kacke, als die Sache mit Jules (dem alten Drummer) abgelaufen ist.. (Kenne ihn persönlich, bzw. auch seine neue Band) Naja... Whatever. Die Demo fand ich persönlich eh noch mit am Besten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kreuzigt ihn er hat gotteslästerung begangen!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. ;D
> Wir könnten ja einen Wacken-Buffed-Treff einrichten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und exakt darum gehts mir in diesem schönen Post.


Habedieehere liebe Buffies,

es geht sich um folgendes letztes Jahr war das mit dem Buffietreffen auf Wacken eher ein kleiner reinfall weil es genau zu 1nem Treffen gekommen ist und dann war Feierabend.
K0l0ss hats Handy entladen
Vania war nur 1mal zu erreichen
und von Manowar hatte keiner die Handynummer

schade eigendlich.

Dieses Jahr wollen wirs aber wieder versuchen (also zumindest ich)

Deshalb würde ich mich freuen wenn sich ein paar Leute melden würden die dieses Jahr an einem Treffen mit den anderen Buffies bereit wäre ich würde dann (selbstlos wie ich bin *hust* *hust*) mir eure Handynummern aufschreiben und im vorraus schon mal bissl absprechen wann und wo wir uns treffen KÖNNTEN!

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich ein paar melden würden :>

MFG
Lordie (yay ich bin wieder daaaa!!!!)


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> K0l0ss hats Handy entladen
> 
> und von Manowar hatte keiner die Handynummer



Wer findet den Fehler? *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist bei mir leider nicht mehr sicher..
1. Kann kein Schwein außem Freundeskreis
2. Hab dieses Jahr viel zu viel Kohle rausgeschmissen
und ein 3. gibt es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich entscheide warscheinlich 2 Wochen vorher, würde dir dann ne PN mit meiner Nummer schicken.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab den Fehler gefunden? Krieg ich n Keks?

Wieso machen wir nicht einfach vorher einen festen Tag und eine Fest Uhrzeit aus. Dann sind wir nicht an Handy usw gebunden, wäre an sich viel klüger, wie ich finde.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

k wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Anaoth (6. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr auch mit einem Freund hin von Frankfurt/Main aus. Wir wollen möglichst früh dort sein, möglichst Montag schon. Ich find aber keine Infos dazu, ab wann welcher Zeltplatz offen ist. Hab sowohl gelesen, dass man vor Mittwoch einen externen Zeltplatz nutzen müsste, als auch, dass man schon ab Montag auf den offiziellen kann.
Weiß jemand Genaues?


----------



## Manowar (6. Juli 2010)

Offiziell erst Mittwoch offen, aber Montag passt.


----------



## Gerti (12. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dies Jahr auch das erste Mal da. Zwar nicht das erste Festival, aber erste Mal Wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztes Jahr keine Karten mehr bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



24 Tage!


----------

